# Bernadette and Buddy Announce Birth of First Baby!!!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Bernadette has been laying on the eggs all day, and usually hops off around 7:30 to let Buddy take over for the night. Well, it's 10:12 and I noticed Buddy is still out hanging around with Azzy and the babies. So I peeped in at the wing-slapping Bernadette and sure enough, there is an egg shell and one tiny little yellow fuzzball under him. I don't want to further bother him for a pic and darn it, I didn't get a look at the beak yet. . .but I bet it'll be little and cute!  Hopefully egg #2 will hatch tomorrow and then I can snap some pics.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Hey congrats! Pictures ASAP right?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whoo Hoo! Congrats to Grandma MJ and the proud parents! Hoping for hatch #2 tomorrow!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations Maryjane! Can't wait to see the pics of the little bundles of joy!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

What a wonderful thread to start the day with.  

*CONGRATU**LATIONS* Maryjane, Buddy & Bernadette. 

Will be waiting '_patiently_' for pictures. *Hope to see some soon*.   

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maryjane said:


> Bernadette has been laying on the eggs all day, and usually hops off around 7:30 to let Buddy take over for the night. Well, it's 10:12 and I noticed Buddy is still out hanging around with Azzy and the babies. So I peeped in at the wing-slapping Bernadette and sure enough, there is an egg shell and one tiny little yellow fuzzball under him. I don't want to further bother him for a pic and darn it, I didn't get a look at the beak yet. . .but I bet it'll be little and cute!  Hopefully egg #2 will hatch tomorrow and then I can snap some pics.


Isn't Bernadette the bird with the really small beak? Can he feed the babies or are you ging to have to help out with that? I don't think that Mom can take care of ALL the feeding.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks and I are flying in to offer our *CONGRATULATIONS!!*

AND, of course we also throw in our hopes for safe hatching AND pictures, when possible!!

Oh yes, AND updates on their development too!!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Waaaaaaaaaah! No pics yet??  We're not impatient or anything!!!!

Congrats to Bernie and Buddy!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures. Lots of pictures......


Bill & Sophie


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes, Bernadette is the Sat with a very tiny beak. Bern just got in a little while ago for day duty, and I'll check the babies (hopefully there are two now) in a bit to make sure they are getting fed enough. Of course, I have plenty of Kaytee on hand if I need to help out.  I will get some pictures later on, try to hang in there!  Bernadette kept me up half the night trying to get me to look at his babies. This morning he was RUNNING back and forth in the cage trying to get my attention. . .when I knelt down he ran to the basket and looked in it, then back at me, obviously saying, "Have you seen them? Aren't they perfect? I MADE those!!!!!"  He is so proud.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maryjane said:


> Bernadette kept me up half the night trying to get me to look at his babies. This morning he was RUNNING back and forth in the cage trying to get my attention. . .when I knelt down he ran to the basket and looked in it, then back at me, obviously saying, "Have you seen them? Aren't they perfect? I MADE those!!!!!"  He is so proud.


LOL........that is so funny. Bet he IS proud and he should be. Can't wait for pictures........


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats!!!
Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, that is so cute!!! He wanted Grandma to admire his handiwork.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

maryjane said:


> "Have you seen them? Aren't they perfect? I MADE those!!!!!"  He is so proud.


 Great description MJ!! Congratulations and sending more warm thoughts for the next baby. And of course - looking forward to lots of pictures too


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

YEY!!! For Bernadette & Buddy AND double YEY for you, MJ!
CONGRATULATIONS!
Soooooo glad I finally had time to get back here just in time for the Blessed Event and also PATIENTLY awaiting pics! 
And how cute is that proud Papa to tell you to come and see his baby!
Praying all goes well with the second egg!!!
More Happy New Year babies! This is great! I enjoy soooo much to read/see pics of new babies since for the time being I won't have any of my own. 
Thanks so much for the uplifting GREAT news!


----------

